# Convince Me Steve Harris Isn't The Best Bassist That Ever Lived



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

So, I am willing to assume there are a lot of Maiden fans here, as they are found everywhere that humans still breathe. Every time I listen to these guys, for the past forever, I am struck by how amazing Steve is. Just such a driving force in music, he nails everything. The timing is amazing, the musicality is amazing and I think perhaps he just might be the best there ever was. Tell me I am wrong.

Watching his fingers flying and flailing all over the place is so mesmerizing that I could use it to hypnotize.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Best metal bassist? Arguably. Best bassist? Heavily debatable. I say that as a long time casual Maiden fan (they made me want to play fast melodically).


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Budda said:


> Best metal bassist? Arguably. Best bassist? Heavily debatable. I say that as a long time casual Maiden fan (they made me want to play fast melodically).


Ok, I'll give you that. I mean he isn't Bootsy Collins 

It is just that driving melodic styling that punches me in the face so hard I can't help but deny how amazing it is. There is something to be said about being such an anchor while still maintaining the musicality of it all.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Uhhhhhh..... Geddy? And Geddy sings at the same time.

And I say that as a guy who thinks James Jamerson is #1.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I love Maiden, but I think there are better.

Les Claypool
John Entwistle
Geddy Lee
Flea

My personal favorite, because his guitar face is only rivaled by Steve Vai, is Billy Sheehan.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

How can I convince you that you don't like him the most? (which is really all these 'best' threads are).

I love his playing and think he is amazing. 

TG


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Its how I find new bassists I like you see, I have a hidden agenda 

*edit*

See, I didn't know who James Jamerson is, now I do.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Brunz said:


> Its how I find new bassists I like you see, I have a hidden agenda
> 
> *edit*
> 
> See, I didn't know who James Jamerson is, now I do.


I like that 60's Motown sound, Rhythm section, horns, back up singers, strings/orchestra, and all recorded on a single 4 track machine. 1 track reserved exclusively for the bass. There are tunes out there where every bar is different.... the bass line evolving every verse and chorus. And all improvised. IMNSHO, Jamerson is equal to Bobby Orr.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I am the best bass player


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

RBlakeney said:


> I am the best bass player


See, I never would have known that, now I do.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Roger Waters. Because with 2 notes he can give you a funkadelic adrenaline surge that makes you want to move, smash a bottle, and grin all at the same time. Game over.

Big fan of all the other guys mentioned above too. + McCartney and Sting


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

I don't know, I think this guy's pretty good. 🤔


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

Looooolz every jazz bassist playing dive bars across North America and Europe is a better player. Not to mention all the Latin countries where the bass players are insane.

Here’s my favourite bass player with a bit of notoriety... Rocco Prestia of Tower Of Power. Same could be said about Rocco - there are ten thousand jazz guys out there who are more accomplished players than him. But for me, he’s the king of funk, the king of grove, and the king of the electric bass guitar.

Here’s a fun clip that really just features some average playing of Rocco’s but the lead guitar work is pretty fun to listen to. Rocco really gets going at the 2 minute mark.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

God...how did this thread get past post 2 without Jaco getting a mention? Also, I'm gonna toss Nathan East up here...that guy just grooves hits. Jamerson was mentioned but can always be said again IMO.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

TimH said:


> God...how did this thread get past post 2 without Jaco getting a mention? Also, I'm gonna toss Nathan East up here...that guy just grooves hits. Jamerson was mentioned but can always be said again IMO.


Jaco was the Jimi Hendrix of bass in my opinion. Can't forget Stanley Clarke or Alain Caron either.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Ok, I’ll convince you:

Bass is like a ukulele for giants and is not difficult to play because nobody can hear it or your mistakes lol.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Some great players mentioned so far. I’d like to add Greg Lake. But for me the most talented would be Carol Kaye. She came up with the bass lines for so many hits it’s incredible. She could do any genre and make it work.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I love Maiden but I am a Billy Sheehan guy. He makes any band he is in sound bigger.

Also, some love for Carol Kaye, please.

Geddy's a machine as well.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

GuitarT said:


> I don't know, I think this guy's pretty good. 🤔


See!!! Holy shit balls that was intense. The voice along makes is to much better. Thank you.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Can't argue with most of the names here. 

Chris Squire.

Any number of jazz bassists.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Tim Bogert ? 
Vanilla Fudge, Cactus and the power trio Beck, Bogert & Appice.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Colin Moulding. My fave. Lots of variety. Like Carol Kaye -- more taste than technique.


----------



## hfisher3380 (Mar 5, 2006)

Steve Harris is an excellent metal bassist with an instantly recognizable sound.

Best? That's always purely subjective. He wouldn't even make my top 10 list.


----------



## Todd68 (Mar 7, 2008)

Sticking to rock. Geddy, Squire, Jack Bruce are ahead. Geddy is king though. I saw Maiden on the Powerslave tour and Talas opened with Billy Sheehan on bass. That was a great night for the bass players in the audience. Harris is great though.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Victor Wooten
‘Nuf said


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Victor Wooten
> ‘Nuf said


copy that!
Had the luxury of spending a week with him on Galiano island (BC southern coastal island) when he put on a workshop in 2012.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

100% in agreement! Most likely I'm in the top 25, maybe top 50 if you include the bebop greats of old.



RBlakeney said:


> I am the best bass player


----------



## TheGASisReal (Mar 2, 2020)

So what's the deal with relics??????


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Chris Squire will always be my favourite bass player. Listen to all his Yes and solo work and isolate on the bass lines. He was an amazing player, singing Yes quality harmonies while playing.
That McCartney guy was a pretty fair four stringer too, amongst other instruments.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Let's not forget Jeff Berlin, here in a duet with Jaco.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

All the lonely bassists. Sad.


----------



## hfisher3380 (Mar 5, 2006)

leftysg said:


> Chris Squire will always be my favourite bass player. Listen to all his Yes and solo work and isolate on the bass lines. He was an amazing player, singing Yes quality harmonies while playing.
> That McCartney guy was a pretty fair four stringer too, amongst other instruments.


Two of my absolute favourites right there…


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Steve Swallow


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I am so glad that everyone has proven me wrong, this has been an excellent source of information in bassists. Mission accomplished!!!
There are a lot of guys I haven't recognized before and a lot I am familiar with.... some of which I would argue are better than Steve Harris, but like I said.... Convince me


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Agree with a lot of those mentioned and others:
Wooten
Jamerson
Bootsy
Chuck Rainey
Larry Graham
Carol Kaye
Leland Sklar
Colin Moulding
Tony Levin
Flea
Jaco

And how about Davie 504?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

polyslax said:


> And how about Davie 504?


Thats epic as hell!!!!!
That guy wins


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Glenn Cornick on the Jethro Tull record Stand Up hit me hard at the time.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I can't and won't try to convince anyone that their favourite bassist is or isn't the G.O.A.T.

How do you measure or quantify such a claim?

There are many brilliant bassists and I try to listen for them within the context of the song, because to me, THE SONG is the most important thing.

For me, songs aren't just a platform for technical players to demonstrate their virtuousity. I can appreciate the skill, but if the song doesn't grab me or move me somehow, not much else matters.

I'm not a huge Iron Maiden fan, but I can sure appreciate their skill. It's just that the songs never really grabbed me, maybe because I was already a bit older than the normal heavy metal audience when they emerged.

As to who my favourite bassists are, that changes from week to week. Again, it really depends on the songs I'm listening to on any given day.

These days (and on many others) it seems to be Geddy, Chris Squire, the guy who plays in James Brown's band in the church scene in the original Blues Brothers movie (That guy could give a seminar on tonal chord scales), Tal Wilkenfeld and a few others.

I can really appreciate guys like Jaco Pastorious, Stanley Clark and many others, but they just don't come to mind, because I don't find myself listening to the tunes.


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

have a listen to one of Victor Wooten coolest bass jams


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Try to listen to just the bass lines in this one.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I can't and won't try to convince anyone that their favourite bassist is or isn't the G.O.A.T.
> 
> How do you measure or quantify such a claim?
> 
> ...


Whoever mixed the scene with Aretha Franklin sure liked the bass up front. Awesome on all counts.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

Instead of naming people better than him (pretty long list), I'll just tell you to listen to his live isolated bass tracks, that should be plenty enough to convince you
The guy can't keep tempo to save his life


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I prefer bass players, and guitar players, who don’t try to show off. They are all about the song. For the bass it’s about outlining the song and working with the rhythm section to keep the tempo. This is why I prefer players like Carole Kaye, and Jaco Pastorius (especially with Joni Mitchell). Listen to the bass here. It is not overly complicated but the timing makes the song better.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Kerry Brown said:


> I prefer bass players, and guitar players, who don’t try to show off. They are all about the song. For the bass it’s about outlining the song and working with the rhythm section to keep the tempo. This is why I prefer players like Carole Kaye, and Jaco Pastorius (especially with Joni Mitchell). Listen to the bass here. It is not overly complicated but the timing makes the song better.


Good point. Great example!

Where do you stand on solos as a vehicle for letting someone cut loose? I think it can still be done tastefully and in service of the song. I think the open-ended nature of live shows can be a different beast, though. There are dynamics at work between the musicians and the audience and a player may feel inspired to release a lot of emotion in a solo, or maybe they just want to get their wank on and blow everybody away with their technical prowess.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Unless he is playing open notes with one hand, singing, playing Moog pedals and using his other hand for a keyboard all at the same time.... He isn't Geddy Lee


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

Kerry Brown said:


> I prefer bass players, and guitar players, who don’t try to show off


Well, if you take jazz as an example, there will be a solo section in most pieces, whether the lead instrument is piano, turmpet, saxophone, guitar or even bass. 
Most of the time, it's not "showing off"


----------



## Shaqrad (May 6, 2020)

Who’s Steve Harris?


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

Shaqrad said:


> Who’s Steve Harris?


Steve Harris


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

polyslax said:


> Good point. Great example!
> 
> Where do you stand on solos as a vehicle for letting someone cut loose? I think it can still be done tastefully and in service of the song. I think the open-ended nature of live shows can be a different beast, though. There are dynamics at work between the musicians and the audience and a player may feel inspired to release a lot of emotion in a solo, or maybe they just want to get their wank on and blow everybody away with their technical prowess.


I'm not a fan of extended solos from any instrument. A verse or a chorus or at most a verse and a chorus. It has to be part of the song for me. One of my favourite bass players is Larry Taylor but his solos were often too long and self indulgent. Jazz instrumentals are a completely different story but even there the solo needs to be relevant to the song for me.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Alan Spenner......he played on the original recording of Jesus Christ Superstar, as well as Spooky Tooth, The Grease Band, and many others. Phenomenal musician. 

If you ever want to be humbled.... try learning the bass part for J.C. Superstar. 

It has long been a dream of mine to play in the pit band for that show.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

"Best" is very subjective. "My favorite" is a an easier discussion... I guess. 

As far as "I really enjoy that persons bass lines" Paul McCartney is way up there. Ballad of John & Yoko, Come Together. Many others. No one can argue Geddy's incredible skills. I think Peter Hook of New Order is underrated, as is Andy Rourke of Smith's. 

Dave Ellefson of Megadeth. Some sweet lines from that guy. He'd be my nod for "best Metal". err. I mean "favorite".


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

I get a kick when the unexpected leads me somewhere. So, I'm watching 70s music videos waiting for the Daytona to start and up pops Steve Miller's the Joker performance. While I'm watching, I notice the bass player, Gerald Johnson, happens to be a lefty who plays a right handed Fender Precision upside down. Just like me, except I don't have a Precision. So I have to find out more about him. Don't I find an hour long podcast featuring him and his whole story from early school days to the present. Well it is fascinating to find out his influences, why he plays his "unique" way and stories along the way. He has played with Elvis in Vegas, Steve Miller, Dave Mason and others. Can't wait to finish it. I fell asleep listening last night. Here's a performance with Dave Mason where the bass really pops. Steve Miller had bought him the bass in this video, which is a true lefty body with a righty neck, and the stringing reversed.

[h://video]


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Follow up to the post above. You might enjoy.

[h://video]


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

Geezer is the best!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------

